# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  بيت الاحلام وروعة الخيال

## ابو زوبة

*روعة الخيال 
**

**غرفه مكتب فى منتهى الرقى والفخامه
تميزت بالوانها الداكنه 
التى تبعث على الدفء والسكون 


**غرفة ضيوف ساحرة سحرها بفخامتها 

صورة تحوي افخم واجمل الديكورات من بداية التصميم 
من ارضيات وحائط وجبس الى سجاد وطاولات وساتائر وغيرها* 
__*صالون الخيال فى بيت الاحلام
****


غرفة الاحلام 

** 

**وتصبحوا على خير

*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

تصبحوا على خير ايه بئي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يعني هو انت تورينا الحاجات اللي ملهاش حل دي...و في الآخر تقول تصبحوا على خير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

طبعا التصميمات .............تحفة 

روعة...................بس برده " قول يا هناوة " المهم راحة البال

تسلم ايدك على مجهودك

----------


## pussycat

على رأى إيمان يا أبو زوبه

الواحد إزاى يجيلوا نوم بعد كده

الديكورات أكثر من رائعه 

والإكسسوارات فى المكان كمان تجنن

مشكور على مجهودك

----------


## ابو زوبة

> تصبحوا على خير ايه بئي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> يعني هو انت تورينا الحاجات اللي ملهاش حل دي...و في الآخر تقول تصبحوا على خير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> طبعا التصميمات .............تحفة 
> 
> روعة...................بس برده " قول يا هناوة " المهم راحة البال
> 
> تسلم ايدك على مجهودك


*يا حتى الاحلام مشى عوزينا نحلم عمتيا انا اتمنى هذا الحلم* 
*لان بدون احلام الانسان ميت* 
*وتصبحوا على خير*

----------


## ابو زوبة

> على رأى إيمان يا أبو زوبه
> 
> الواحد إزاى يجيلوا نوم بعد كده 
> الديكورات أكثر من رائعه  
> والإكسسوارات فى المكان كمان تجنن 
> 
> مشكور على مجهودك


*اشكرك يابوسى على الاحلام تجنن*

----------


## نــوران

مشكور اخي العزيز

ابو زوبة

تسلم الايادي على موضوعك المتميز و تواصلك العطر

بصراحة ازواق تحفة و جميلة جدا

و الف شكر على حسن اختيارك و تقديمك المتميز

دمت بألف خير

----------


## ابو زوبة

*اشكرك اختى العزيز نوران وكل عام وانتى بخير*

----------


## عزة نفس

*
ايه الروعه دي يا ابو زوبه بجد والله تسلم ايديك 

*

----------


## ابو زوبة

> *ايه الروعه دي يا ابو زوبه بجد والله تسلم ايديك*  
> 
> **





*بجد روعة مرورك واشكرك على توجدك*

----------


## رانيا رجب

يسلمو على الذوق الرائع

والمتميز دائما

----------


## كاميليا

*رووووووووووووووعه ابو زوبه
تسلم الايادى يا رب*

----------


## ابو زوبة

> يسلمو على الذوق الرائع
> 
> والمتميز دائما


*اشكرك على مرورك اختى الكريمة رانيا واهلا بحضرتك*  



> *رووووووووووووووعه ابو زوبه*
> *تسلم الايادى يا رب*


 
*اهلا بمرور حضرتك اختى العزيزة كاميليا*

----------


## النجمه الحائره

*بجد بجد بجد يا ابو زوبه فعلا الواحد عمره ماينام بعد الى انت جايبه ده تسلم اديك*

----------


## ابو زوبة

> *بجد بجد بجد يا ابو زوبه فعلا الواحد عمره ماينام بعد الى انت جايبه ده تسلم اديك*


 
*دى ما يتنمشى غير فى الاحلام وبس ودمتى بخير* 
* واهلا بمرورحضرتك*

----------


## kimokal

> *الحقيقة شفت مواقع ومنتديات كثيرة بس بصراحة مثل هالمنتدى ماشفت ابسط كلمة فيه انه رائع*


 :Roll2:  :Roll2:  :Roll2:  :Roll2:  :Roll2:  :Roll2:

----------


## ابو زوبة

اشكرك على مرورك

----------

